# ...



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Cloudy


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Snow! I love the sunny summer days as well though. I hate rain and it being cloudy, that just gets me too depressed. I'll take snow over rain any day.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

cloudy/overcast


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

wind


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I like sunny weather, but rain at night is really cool.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_heavy rain/thunderstorm..._


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

Sunny and cloudy


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like it when its sunny out.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Heavy rain / thunderstorm


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

sunny and cloudy


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I love snow. It makes me happy


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Violent weather always makes me feel the most alive: blizzards, hurricanes, and severe thunderstorms....


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 9, 2004)

I rarely see snow in Texas, which is fine cause I'm miserable when it's below 60. The weather affects my mood a great deal, on cloudy or rainy days I'm usually more inclined to be depressed or not want to get out of bed. 
Give me sunny sky and high temperature.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

i chose sunny; however i do like snow the best ONLY during the holiday season :b


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I like crisp, cool, sunny days (maybe some puffy clouds). I also like strong thunderstorms (and just before the storm when everything is eerily calm). I like snowstorms as well...snow is beautiful while it is fresh. Once everyone walks on it and shovels it, then it gets ugly. Hot sunny summer evenings are good too.

Hard to choose a favorite between those.

Grey, cloudy, rainy days just suck. Only time I like light rain is when we get a brief shower and everything gets real bright green.


----------



## cluelesschickie2342 (Jan 11, 2005)

I wish we have snow around here. I love the snow! Wait a minute... I live in Canada. Sorry I am a bit slow. lol

snow is fun ^_^


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Warm springtime air, birds singing, flowers blooming, green grass and trees set against a deep blue sky with puffy white clouds, pretty girls in Victorian era dresses and parasols.

Sorry, I got carried away.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sunny days


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Sunny and Cloudy, but thunderstorms come really close.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I always look forward to heavy rains and thunder, especially at night. If there is a lightening storm, I've been known to stay up half the night watching it on my porch. I absolutely love them.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Havalina said:


> I always look forward to heavy rains and thunder, especially at night. If there is a lightening storm, I've been known to stay up half the night watching it on my porch. I absolutely love them.


That's what I miss most about the house I grew up in...we had a big front porch where you could sit and watch thunderstorms.


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

Mellah said:


> I love snow. It makes me happy


 :agree Winter is my favorite season


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Sunny


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

I really like snow.


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Sunny/ Cloudy with temp. between 35 and 65 degrees.


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

heavy rain / thunderstorms, but not so severe as to seek shelter immediately :hide


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

it's been a long, grey winter as usual, so sun by a mile right now.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

A sunny day, about 20 degrees Celsius. Either that or snow. I utterly detest really hot weather.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

rain/thunderstorm/snowy/cool and sunny

the only weahter i really hate is sweaty-midsummer-sunny...


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm always happy when it's sunny .


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Heavy rain but not thunderstorms. Thunderstorms scare me.


----------



## SilentMagician (Jun 8, 2004)

I feel most alive when I'm out on my bike and it's pouring rain. Racing down the road with the rain pounding into my skin and droplets running down my face...laughing like a maniac...Weird? Who, me?

Bright sun annoys me. I burn in about a half hour, so I tend to hide in my dark room like a vampire :lol


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

I like watching it rain..


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

I love the rain. I like to stand outside and just watch & listen, especially during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

sunny and cloudy

not too hot, not too cold, just right.



Rain is only good for listening to when sleeping, sucks because it's cold.


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

Pure hot sunlight. The cold makes me weird and reclusive.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't like sunny days because it can get quite hot. 


As for rain(be it light,heavy or thunderstorm type), I find it troublesome when I'm out, your slippers/shoes can get wet and icky. Also, say you are standing near the road waiting to cross, a bus suddenly whoshes pass and you pants get wet in the leg area. 


For me, cloudy is best.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Snow, better yet Snow squalls, even better Thunder Snow.
Which is good since we get a lot of it here in Syracuse (125in or 317.5cm)

I do like rain(heavier the better), lukewarm on Thunderstorms, hate the heat (I can't stand it if it's over 85F), enjoy the cold.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Heavy Rain/Thunderstorms


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Around seventy degrees, sun with a few clouds, windy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sunny, although I do like a good storm or two.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Sunny, but not hot.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like thunderstorms and heavy rain. It makes me feel alive.


----------



## Tazah (Jul 17, 2006)

Light Rain


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sunny and cloudy - big white puffy clouds~


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

light rain...(so peaceful)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I love waking up when its sunny and warm. When its cloudy and cold i feel like i could stay in bed all day.


----------

